# Drinking KAVA KAVA And Smoking Weed



## DrDude (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey there this is my first thread hope you guys find it interesting...

For a couple af years now I've been drinking KAVA which is a South pacific Islander drink, that gets you to relax in body and mind, and according to traditional use they say that it helps you have lucid dreams, well as of last year I've tried on and off smoking weed along with drinking KAVA and the effects are truly powerful it seems that they have a synergistic effect, one potentiating the other and the cool thing I found was that you cut down on consumption of both since it just gets you super stoned and super krunked, so you don't run out on both that quick,,,,, So has anyone else tried mixing KAVA with other substances?

Oh.. BTW not a good Idea to mix KAVA and alcohol since you could get intoxicated


----------



## Unnk (Jun 16, 2011)

kavalactones i think are said to react on gaba receptors and bud will remove gaba inhibition 

same reason why smoking while drinking bumps up the anty


----------



## Unnk (Jun 16, 2011)

Im actually going to be taking a sublingual dose of GABA and some dxm and smoking heavily 

i have plenty enzymes to help break down the dxm to dxo which is gonna be a even more dissociative experience


----------



## NP88 (Jun 16, 2011)

How do you prepare your Kava Kava drink? I have some 40% extract. I'll usually encapsulate 3 grams, but the effects aren't always all that noticeable. I was thinking preparing some sort of drink with fat in it might increase the effects...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

is that the same receptor that Ambien works off of?


----------



## Unnk (Jun 16, 2011)

yes ambien also potentiates gaba by binding to the same location benzodiazepines do in the gaba receptor


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome. i have heard alot about Kava Kava and Kratom and really want to check them out soon.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 16, 2011)

There's 2 ways I've tried, one is the traditional way with the whole dried herb, where you blend it with warm water and a bit of lecithin, let it rest for 30 min and then put it through a strainer bag and wring out the the liquid, it shouldn't be boiled cause it brakes down the Kavalactones, the ohter way i've tried is using ice and a hand blender it's kinnda like a version of the bubble bag extraction of hash, but with Kava and I found it makes a stronger kava since you're doing cold water extraction, with KAVA extracts I guess the more you drink the better since its a tonic herb it's ok as long as your stomach can handle it, I would use some coconut cream or coconut oil to mix it, it would go down very well, I've tried my preparations with coconut milk and they go down very well,, but definitely whole herb is way better than extracts since it has the whole spectrum of kalactones and other factors


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 16, 2011)

I use kava on a daily basis and smoke pot and drink on top of it. I think it's a great mix, especially for the stronger more paranoia strains.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 16, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I use kava on a daily basis and smoke pot and drink on top of it. I think it's a great mix, especially for the stronger more paranoia strains.


I definitely have to agree if you're concerned about paranoia,,,LOL,,, its a great way to chill out,, and have you noticed how after you drowse of into sleep and wake up, you just feel awsome, something happens there where you just get much more stress relief using both than just one or the other, although using weed or kava alone are also great in their one repect


----------



## DrDude (Jun 16, 2011)

Unnk said:


> Im actually going to be taking a sublingual dose of GABA and some dxm and smoking heavily
> 
> i have plenty enzymes to help break down the dxm to dxo which is gonna be a even more dissociative experience


I haven't gone into the details of GABA receptors but will do soon, another thing to consider would be the endocannabinods along the digestive tract and how it interacts with KAVA since you drink it down, this might potentiate other nervous responses


----------



## DrDude (Jun 16, 2011)

Unnk said:


> yes ambien also potentiates gaba by binding to the same location benzodiazepines do in the gaba receptor


From what I've read KAVA is a lot more effective for stress and depression much more than Prozac, a neuropath doctor friend of mine treated inmates at a local jail, and she gave them KAVA for depression and withdrawal syndrome, and got very good results


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 16, 2011)

oH DrDude! A repp much deserve-ed indeed!! Already some great info derived from the rich community here @ RIU (; 
I have In fact just ordered some Kava Kwik from a reputable source (so I've researched). I've never studied the power of the Piper personally, and I am STOKED. Hearing about the chilled effects and anti-anxiety-ness from the RIU Brothers is very reassuring, since there are so many mixed results documented out there.

Cheers!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

well dam. if Cannucks partaking, im gonna have to order me up some too. how much would be a good order? and is there a certain kind i should try first?


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 16, 2011)

MB, my Good Brother! First I was going to try the paste.. a concentrated 84% kavalactone concoction. Then I decided to go traditional and go with the root powder and brew and filter my own.. and then I even went so far as to consider purchasing the whole root, grinding and brewing myself.. And you know what? LOL I said fuck it and decided to go with the Kava Kwik powder that dissolves nearly completely in liquids. Besides the paste, it sounds like the easiest to dose. If the Piper Methysticum melds well with me, I will try the other products eventually. So excited to see if this ancient relaxer will quell my anxieties. I've tried antidepressants and MJ anti-anxiety strains, but to no avail. I'm sure anti-anxiety meds would work, but there is no way I'm going to risk it with my impulsive tendencies. 

MB, I'm not sure how much is good to order for a first timer, as I have heard (anyone feel free to chime in) that building up of the kavalactones over time may be necessary for the desired effect, like many other herbs, and the amount may vary. As a virgin, I ordered 100 grams of the Kava Kwik, which they recommend @ 5 gram doses. We will see.. and I'll report to you my findings if you like when I receive the product.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks alot man. yea and keep me posed bro.i totally wanna dive in and see what all the talks about.have fun and be safe man.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 16, 2011)

Will do, Bandito. It's not every day you have the opportunity to experiment with medicine .. and I am pumped!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

i understand dude. im totaly pumped for you anyways. i can barely wait man.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 17, 2011)

Graet feedback guys, myself I just orderd close to 2 pounds of some very good stuff, Called "WOW!" (tongan KAVA) 250gr and white kava 500gr , from my research found the guys at Nakamalathome some of the coolest connoisseurs on the net they even got their own Kava Bar down in Florida, anyway I've done a lot of Kava to the point where your skin starts to peel off on the hands LOL  , but it's nothing dangerous it's just the only side effect, but that's only after drinking several months straight about a quart a day, and from what my Doctor friend tells me it actually detoxes the liver, so you can imagine the hype that was done publicly a couple off years back where they came out with some BS liver damage stories, it was only to keep it of the market, in the pacific they drink gallons a day and they've done it for hundreds of years some say thousands, the guys down in Florida get their shipments straight from Vanuatu in the pacific and the good ol' FDA actually quarantine the stuff for a while before they can have it, any way I usually drink like a good half gallon that gets me really krunked, if i'm gonna be smoking I drink about half a quart and then smoke some till I feel really good then top it off with another half a quart, and man do you get relaxed, well more like a drunken, relaxed but clear minded, nothing like it.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 17, 2011)

DrDude said:


> Graet feedback guys, myself I just orderd close to 2 pounds of some very good stuff, Called "WOW!" (tongan KAVA) 250gr and white kava 500gr , from my research found the guys at Nakamalathome some of the coolest connoisseurs on the net they even got their own Kava Bar down in Florida, anyway I've done a lot of Kava to the point where your skin starts to peel off on the hands LOL  , but it's nothing dangerous it's just the only side effect, but that's only after drinking several months straight about a quart a day, and from what my Doctor friend tells me it actually detoxes the liver, so you can imagine the hype that was done publicly a couple off years back where they came out with some BS liver damage stories, it was only to keep it of the market, in the pacific they drink gallons a day and they've done it for hundreds of years some say thousands, the guys down in Florida get their shipments straight from Vanuatu in the pacific and the good ol' FDA actually quarantine the stuff for a while before they can have it, any way I usually drink like a good half gallon that gets me really krunked, if i'm gonna be smoking I drink about half a quart and then smoke some till I feel really good then top it off with another half a quart, and man do you get relaxed, well more like a drunken, relaxed but clear minded, nothing like it.


Goes to show how powerful FDA propaganda is, eh? 

A+ info, Dr. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow DrDude thanks for joining! How much kava is in half a quart of your drink? I'm trying to figure out how much I should be dosing for my 40% extract.... I'm so glad you mentioned cream of coconut, because I love that shit! I'll probably run to the store and get some for tonight


----------



## DrDude (Jun 17, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Wow DrDude thanks for joining! How much kava is in half a quart of your drink? I'm trying to figure out how much I should be dosing for my 40% extract.... I'm so glad you mentioned cream of coconut, because I love that shit! I'll probably run to the store and get some for tonight


if I remember correctly, when I used to take Caps, I'd say about 10 caps, I'd suggest mixing about 1/4 or 1/2 cup of cream 3 cups of water and the 10 caps put it through the blender on high, it should taste pretty good Caps taste better than Herb, herb tastes so bad you'll hate it the first time but after the effect kicks in you won't mind the taste


----------



## NP88 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have it in powder form. I usually put them in caps to take. I actually don't mind the taste too much. Compared to kratom, kava is a walk in the park. So 3 grams of 40% extract is an appropriate dose.

Do you consume your drink on an empty stomach?


----------



## DrDude (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah I'd say that's about it, yes it's better on an empty stomach, but getting whole herb and doing cold water extract is way cheaper in the end, from a pound of herb you can get about 4 gallons of very strong "grog", a pound runs anywhere from $25 to $50 depending on source and quality


----------



## NP88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I actually ordered a quarter pound of extract not too long ago. I have about half an ounce of powdered root left... I think ill prepare the drink in the method you described and compare the two.


----------



## kevin (Jun 17, 2011)

i've got a jar full of kava i would love to share. i used it twice and both times i had a bad hangover from it. i liked the way it made me feel while buzzed but the after affects for me wern't worth it.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

ill take sum. i have yet to give this stuff a try.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Kevin, what after effects did you experience?


----------



## DrDude (Jun 17, 2011)

kevin said:


> i've got a jar full of kava i would love to share. i used it twice and both times i had a bad hangover from it. i liked the way it made me feel while buzzed but the after affects for me wern't worth it.


 "
I'd be interested on getting the source of it, cause the only after effects I've ever noticed were feeling like "all was well and nothing could go wrong" and some aphrodisiac effects too, also the method of preparation, just don't ever smoke it, there's no sense on it since in its 2,000 years of use there's no evidence of it having any kind of benefits, the only way you can get a bad hangover from it is if you drink alcohol with it , and the toxic effect is actually done by the booze


----------



## kevin (Jun 17, 2011)

it made me feel mellowed out, not a care in the world, kind of like a xanax high. but the next day i felt like i had been doing whiskey shooters with beer chasers and i wasn't drinking anything but the kava mixed in warm water with a shot of honey. i got it from www.nakava.com



NP88 said:


> Kevin, what after effects did you experience?


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm, I bought 2 oz of it last summer and it didn't seem to do anything. We smoked about 5 bowls out of a bong of the kava root, and made the rest in tea.. We didn't smoke it until we got desperate. Even vaporized some.. Did nothing. We didn't mix weed with it though I'm gonna have to try.

I did feel a little lifted and weird, nothing really stood out though 

Plus I think that stuff is pretty bad for your liver


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

i wonder how i would feel. i feel strange even when im sober. haha


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 17, 2011)

Strange enough though I woke up naked riding on a still moviing lawn moweer


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

hahaha. at least you were getting some yardwork done at the same time.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll try preparing a drink with my extract, unless I go out tonight.

I'm going to by a blender and some coconut milk today, just for the Kava. I've got high expectations because Kava comes recommend just as highly as kratom, and kratom is the shiiiiit


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

i havent tried either. which one would you recommend i try first?


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Which do you prefer, pain killers or benzos? Thus far, I feel like kratom is more effective, but I always eat it on an empty stomach. I build a tolerance quickly to kratom, though. Any more frequently than once a week and it loses potency.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

pain killers it is. i just try to stay away from any kind of pain pills. i was addicted to that shit for like 7 years but kratom doesnt sound near as bad, in my opinion.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 18, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Hmm, I bought 2 oz of it last summer and it didn't seem to do anything. We smoked about 5 bowls out of a bong of the kava root, and made the rest in tea.. We didn't smoke it until we got desperate. Even vaporized some.. Did nothing. We didn't mix weed with it though I'm gonna have to try.
> 
> I did feel a little lifted and weird, nothing really stood out though
> 
> Plus I think that stuff is pretty bad for your liver


Bad idea to smoke it.
To drink you need at least a cup of herb to make the drink in room temperature water, not hot water


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 18, 2011)

so are you saying that kava and cannabis put together kind of have an maoi effect???


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just be careful bandit... Kratom is an opiod (not opiate) and definitely feels like one. It is most similar to percocet or vicodin in my opinion. Like these two, and unlike regular oxycontin, it has the euphoria and warmth and everything else associated with the high, but it doesn't feel totally clean. I also don't think any amount could make you dip out in the middle of a conversation. Luckily, consuming powdered leaf is a task in itself. You should probably start with 7 grams because of your past. Any less, and you might not feel enough desired effects.


I'll be consuming kava on an empty stomach tonight hopefully, so I should experience its true effects.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't know much about Kratom, but I bought a 20gr incense grade packet a while back, I think I read somewhere you can smoke the stuff, have you tried smoking it? how do you eat the stuff in a drink or straight? still got like 5gr left


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

right on. thanks for the advice 88. ill try to get sum in the next few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've heard you can smoke it, but its probably super gross. I usually encapsulate the powder. My friend mixes it with water and tons of sugar. That method makes me throw up though. Some people mix it with Apple sauce, which sounds like a good idea. I like to eat it on a completely empty stomach.

Have you tried it drdude?


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 18, 2011)

In my experience with kratom i put around 4grams in a cup of water and TRIED to mix it up. Its like the powder just soaked up the liquid, but anyways i got a buzz but also got really sick, not worth it in my opinion. I threw the rest out


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

It can be harsh on the stomach and induce nausea. I've found that taking some ginger root eliminates the nausea completely, at least for myself. Since I began taking ginger along with kratom, I've been able to handle higher doses, from 8 grams up to 11 or 12 grams at a time


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice.
Yeah the nausea was just to much to enjoy the effects. It wasnt anything like percocet in my dosing, but very much like loretabs.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

never tried loretabs, or even heard much about them... I would recommend ginger root capsules to anyone that gets nauseous for any reason.

Hopefully I'll be trying some opium soon, so I'll know how kratom stacks up!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

I just prepared a drink with 12 oz of coconut water, 12 oz of water, and about 3 oz of creme of coconut. To this, I added 4.5 grams of 40% kava extract. I just drank half of it, and my mouth is slightly numb  Time to pack the volcano up, and drink some more soon!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

very nice. keep me posted 88. i wish i knew what your felling.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

I was expecting much more of an effect, so I'm going to eat some more powder. 2 grams i guess lol. I do feel relaxed, but nothing compared to a benzo. I did take adderal earlier, but I feel similar to other times I have taken this kava extract

I decided to go with 3.2. Time to smoke the 2nd bag


----------



## DrDude (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL cool dude, but personally I don't like synthetic drugs, rather use tonic herbs and super dosing on 'em


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Natural is definitely the way to go! What other herbs do you boogie with?


I'm feeling good by the way. My motor skills are definitely impaired. My ankles feel like they are weak when i stand up 

Time for another 2 grams!!!!


----------



## DrDude (Jun 18, 2011)

Right now mostly medicinals, cacao beans, goji, chaga, maca, my theory is that weed potentiates the absorption and gives you the most adaptogenic benefits, but I'd love to get my hands on dome fresh salvia leaves and take them like they do in southern mexico, which is eaten fresh one by one, and some fresh peyote would be cool too.

dude your gonna have a very deep sleep might even get lucid dreaming.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

That's cool. I need to get healthy again. First step was cutting back on smoking weed. Next step is going to the gym. I think ill still eat crappy food here and there though. Im feeling very nice at the moment. I think I might wind up consuming Kava regularly. It was far easier to eat than kratom, that is for certain.

Ive been having a lot of dreams lately. Very vivid... melatonin has given me the most vivid, action packed dreams. I've seen ridiculous explosions, been a special ops sniper, and various other crazy things.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually I find weed to be tonic also, especially when combined with Kava, can't help but notice when I have both together I don't get the lazy feeling I get from weed alone, and of course my stash don't run out as fast


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Weed may or may not be good for my stomach condition. I smoked it when I was sick, and it made me feel much better. I've only gone 6 days without smoking since then 

But I feel plenty lazy right now haha, then again I took a fairly strong dose of Kava


----------



## DrDude (Jun 18, 2011)

What condition do you have? is it a chronic condition?

well, kava gets you relaxed but it clears your mind, to me weed's laziness is more of a more cloudier mind setting...


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ulcerative colitis, and yes it is chronic.

I definitely need to try Kava without weed. Weed makes me slow at making decisions. Big surprise! But I love it!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 18, 2011)

This also entirely depends on the strain of weed though. The hash called squidgy black is awesome, its as if it doesn`t cloud your mind one bit but gets you high  Smoking that stuff after skunk was a dissapointment at first but after the second joint I really realised how worthwhile its high was  I wasn`t stoned but its wasn`t about getting stoned, it was about finding that sweet spot  I like the idea of adding some herb teas to the weed high though there must be some more interesting synergies to catch


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

I smoked some weed with Passion flower the other day. I'll never contaminate my precious buds again! Except for a blunt, maybe a spliff...


----------



## DrDude (Jun 18, 2011)

Dude guess what same here, best way to get rid of it, is taking aloe vera juice or gel preferably raw; prune, papaya and chia smoothies, it's worked form me so far, but definitely gotta get off the junk food, and of course chilling out, cause stress can kill you


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm ill have to look into this... I'm doing fine on meds, but a good diet could never hurt. Yogurt was working well for me. But some people don't react well to the cultures.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kava is an excellent anti anxiety herb, with very little side effects. But in my opinion it is also a depressant, so it might make you more depressed. Where it really excels is if you are hot tempered and get upset at people, kava kava will really take the edge off, pretty darn fast too. Lately I rarely use it because I didn't like the depressing element, and I don't think it helps me sleep, despite the fact it is relaxing.Taking it in moderation didn't seem to effect my work performance, which is actually a rarity for almost any herb or drug, xanax, for example, drastically hurts work performance. Needless to say I don't use cannabis when I am working because I do stupid and lazy things.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 19, 2011)

Truth be told, I actually preferred the high from Kava kava over benzos. Kava provided me with the familiar muscle relaxation, but did not sedate me in a way that benzos do. I was not indifferent, and things still seemed funny to me, and I was still able to laugh. On benzos, things don't seem as funny, and even if they are, the desire to actually laugh is slim to none. Kava did not put me to sleep, which was nice. I had no trouble staying awake to enjoy the feeling. It definitely intensified the weed high; i could feel a band of "highness" around my head at about eyebrow/ temple level. When I went to sleep, I fell asleep quickly, and began to dream almost immediately. I woke up this morning slightly groggy, but no worse than normal! There was no "zombie" effect today, which is what keeps me away from benzos. 

Bandit, definitely try some out, but make sure you do a heavy dose if you really wanna get zooted! 

I think I'm going to down some more kava now, and see how a strong dose feels without weed. Then I'm gonna smoke a blunt! 


I will admit that I am a bit concerned about the effects of Kava on the liver. I'm going to have to make friends with the people in labs at hospitals so I can get some bloodwork done to see how my liver is. If there was definitive proof that kava is harmless, or even beneficial, I would take it every day!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

i will definetly give it a try. ill see if i can get ahold of sum this week sumtime.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 19, 2011)

When I started doing heavy use of Kava actually did it to stop drinking alcohol, cause I had been diagnosed with mild alcoholic liver which means it was swollen, I didn't care much about the hype on toxicity since its evident 2,000 years of use in the pacific never detected or recorded those side effects, anyways my liver actually cleaned up and haven't gone back to alcohol since.
And it's definitely antidepressant people in the pacific drink alot of it every single day for a couple of weeks when they mourn the passing of a loved one

It does keep you awake but thats after 2 or 3 quarts or so of strong grog, and it'll cut your appetite.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 19, 2011)

How was your liver tested, if you don't mind me asking? 

Just bombed 8.5 grams of 40%  I better finish up my chores while i can still walk!


----------



## DrDude (Jun 19, 2011)

The thing you gotta watch out for when buying Kava is that it is only and only ground root, cause the leaf is the part that is liver toxic, that's how the hype came about, some unscrupulous German labs where making extracts using leaf and root and some people got sick from it.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 19, 2011)

I had some blood work done can't remember the name of the test, something about the liver and a sonogram too.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have heard that, but I don't know how to verify for sure, short of having my product tested. I was given the source by a reliable person, and the quality is certainly better than the vitamin shoppe, but who knows for certain. Did your liver hurt at all when it was tapped from the outside, just below your ribs when it was swollen?



And good to know... I'm going in to the medical profession, so i was sort of asking just to see if my thoughts about how to test the liver were correct. They were! I'm not sure about tapping on it from the outside though. I know you might be able to feel if it is enlarged, but I don't know if there would be pain associated with liver damage or not....


----------



## NP88 (Jun 19, 2011)

12 grams was a little too much


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

u think 10 would have been better?


----------



## NP88 (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably. I took another 4 grams and smoked a blunt,but it wasn't until way later that I felt really messed up. Im not sure the first dose had kicked in completely by the time I took more


----------



## 9867mike777 (Jun 19, 2011)

Whatever you do, stay the hell away from the benzos (valium, xanax, etc), they are incredibly nasty addictive. Take them for a few days and then try quitting. You will feel like shit. You will have tremendous anxiety, way worse than what you might have had to start taking these pills. You will feel like something is grossly wrong with the world and you. These benzos are evil. For sure try kava kava before letting some quack give you benzos. Kava has none of this bullshit addictiveness.


----------



## DrDude (Jun 19, 2011)

it hurts and you can feel it swollen when you got mild alcoholic liver


----------

